# How do I grow plant stuffs??? Can you start a thread about it??



## Scleropages (Apr 3, 2012)

Yer... here ya go...

How to grow "moss" in a tank / enclosure thingy.

Get a tank thingy...... add 2 inches of a 10-20mm clay gravel stuff like seachem Oxyx sand stuffs.







Add some organic non nasty pesticide free coir peat stuffs or potting mix without all the evil stuff in it, around 2 inches or so.






Add some lovely rocks.. or branches or whatevers..






Then find some moss (scrape it of the driveway .. buy it from an aquarium shop etc)






Add moss and let the moss grow under a nice light ( most Aquarium bulbs will grow plants) for a few weeks until it turns nice N green:











Add plants etc.... water a few times a week with a sprat bottle , check water by checking how wet the Gravel under the substrate is... easyness!

Then do it on a bigger scale:






The end.....

Told ya I suck at "how too threads" plants are like anything.... Give them food / water and Ideal conditions and they grow N stuff.... 

Stuff stuff stuff etc...

I like turtles.


----------



## Sinners121 (Apr 3, 2012)

Its awesome thank you!!!!!
and ive subscribed


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 3, 2012)

That was perfect. Schleropages. Easy to understand and straight to the point. I might try the moss idea on my GTP display enclosure, I was thinking of making A foam wall then sticking peat moss or that brown stuff you used on top of your rocks. Thanks mate


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 4, 2012)

simply but surprisingly very helpful thank you

(now off to find some moss)


----------



## Skitzmixer (Apr 4, 2012)

thats awesome! Looks really good.


----------



## thepythonguy (Apr 4, 2012)

nice good looking setups

i've had limited success with some ferns and fiscus nothing to the scale of your tanks tho


----------



## Jande (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info, it's definitely going to come in handy!


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 4, 2012)

I like moss's. Moss's is good.


----------



## Sinners121 (Apr 4, 2012)

what are the plants in the upscale one?


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 4, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> what are the plants in the upscale one?



Most are Bromeliads, I needed hardy plants for a pair of scalaris.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 4, 2012)

i was so surprised went into my front yard and did a proper look found a whole load of moss.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 4, 2012)

When you say aquarium globe what do you mean? Also do they then need lighting still after you've set them up?

Do you have any drier live plant setups? etc


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 4, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> When you say aquarium globe what do you mean? Also do they then need lighting still after you've set them up?
> 
> Do you have any drier live plant setups? etc



Anything from 6000K to 10000K.
Yup.
Nup not atm.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok thanks. Sucks that they still need lighting and that I don't keep any rainforest animals in display tanks. Let me know if you do some nice drier themed enclosures that look as amazing as yours often do.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 6, 2012)

how long do you find it takes the moss to spread.


----------



## Scleropages (May 6, 2012)

Moss growing up the glass walls....
And a few other tank pics...


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 6, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 6, 2012)

Looks great. How often do you have to get the lawn mower in there and do some pruning?

Will this type of living environment stand up to dragons climbing all over it? I love the look of it, not sure how it would cope with a couple of boisterous, midsized waterdragons and their claws?


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> When you say aquarium globe what do you mean?



Sold at Bunnings for $7. It's a bit 'bluey' and it may have a picture of a fish on packaging (NEC brand).

It's also what butchers use, so their meat looks more appealing from inside the glass.


----------



## Scleropages (May 7, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Sold at Bunnings for $7. It's a bit 'bluey' and it may have a picture of a fish on packaging (NEC brand).
> 
> It's also what butchers use, so their meat looks more appealing from inside the glass.




Nothing from bunnings is good for plant growth , lighting shop or Aquarium / petshop are better places to go.


----------



## Jeannine (May 7, 2012)

*what would you put in an enclosure like that? they look fantastic *


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 8, 2012)

Do you do anything to encourage it to grow onto the rocks?


----------



## rvcasa (May 9, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Nothing from bunnings is good for plant growth , lighting shop or Aquarium / petshop are better places to go.



I think that's wrong assumption!
It's not about the store, but what they sell.


Most people think just because it's Bunnings, they won't have anything for fish or reptiles...
Well, I don't particularly buy from Bunnings much, but I have to admit that buying this 7,500K (kelvin) Nec tube for $7 instead of the $30-$40 from a pet shop was a good find!

Check your local decent Aquarium shop, and ask for a tube to grow plants and you'll see they're all above the 6000K.

I was reading this article/test results of SA Fish and Reptile:
(Registered Laboratory, South Australia) when my laptop crashed:

"..._Improves the natural colours of your reptiles by a 6500 Kelvin full spectrum light with a high colour-rendering index._"


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 9, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> I think that's wrong assumption!
> It's not about the store, but what they sell.
> 
> 
> ...



being into aquariums before i got into reptiles all my planted tank light bulbs are just cheap cool white bulbs from bunnings pet shops charge rediculous amounts more for most things.........


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Justdragons (May 9, 2012)

what sort of humidity are in thoses tanks?? would it be good for a gtp at all? or anyother python that can stand humidity? darwins? gts? bts? would be to humid for EDW yeah?


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (May 9, 2012)

Viridis, D. punctulata yes with the right set up.
Any other carpets no. 
Water Dragons no. 
Boyds and Angle Heads yes. 
Prickly Forest Skinks, yes
Chamelon Geckos if you can afford them, yes. 

Think species that live in wet moist habitats all the time.


----------



## Justdragons (May 9, 2012)

well i think i will set my tank up when i get home and see how we go. always looking for an excuse to buy some boyds,


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 10, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Moss growing up the glass walls....
> And a few other tank pics...o





Mulgaaustralis said:


> Viridis, D. punctulata yes with the right set up.
> Any other carpets no.
> Water Dragons no.
> Boyds and Angle Heads yes.
> ...



Serious question, why do you say no good for water dragons?
My EWDs are constantly in and out of the water feature I have in their enclosure now, how would something like this be different?


----------



## Kc_read (Jun 17, 2012)

Thought id revive this thread with a question.
Im looking for hardy plants to put in my setup, so far i have bromiliads and 2 types of aquatic plants but im looking for something nice and strong like the broms but able to hand a fair bit of moisture


----------

